# Confirmation of Bosch Oil Filter



## Blue Toy TT (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,
I just got oil filters for my new to me 2000 S4: Bosch 72198. They are smaller than the Mahle filter installed on the car. Can anyone confirm it's the right Bosch part number?
Note: I already checked on the Bosch web site but 72198 returns no result. Also partstore web site pictures shows smaller Bosch filter than Mahle filter for the S4 but I don't want to guess when it comes to engine oil.
TIA.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Confirmation of Bosch Oil Filter (Blue Toy TT)*

I can't figure it out either. I got one on a deal when I bought oil and the filter was free so they cross referenced it to get a number for my allroad. But the thing is about half the size, so I haven't used it yet.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I've been going to my audi dealer for filters since I don't dare try it in fear it's not going to last as long as it's suppose to.


----------

